# Melody dilemma ! Did you heard this before ?



## cihanbarut

Dear friends,

While I am on the edge of composing a piano piece with a new melody, one of my friends working at state opera house warned me about hearing this before from somewhere but could not recognize it..

Does anybody have an idea if this melody belongs to another song - not neccesarily classical but other genres as well..

Comment if you heard it before somwhere else please.


__
https://soundcloud.com/cihanbarut%2Fmelody-dilemma


----------



## jani

It has a few same notes as one the subjects of a bach fugue or at least think so.
I am no sure tough, i also listened to your other recordings and i like'em.


----------



## Ramako

It sounds a bit like Chopin.

I ran a search on IMSLP but it didn't come up with anything significant I thought (no Chopin).

This is half my life, basically, wondering whether other people have already come up with a tune...


----------



## StevenOBrien

It sounds familiar to me too. I wouldn't worry too much though, it's about what you do with the idea that counts.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## christina

yes. it instantly reminded me of the Love Story Theme. Because we were all taught that to remember intervals but I agree its what you do with the melody that ultimately makes it. Just be original!


----------



## LordBlackudder

never heard it before


----------



## cihanbarut

Dear friends,

I thank each one of you for contributing. It seems I should carry on working with this 

Regards


----------

